# Go for a low



## tomcio2416

Hi. I have a sentence "I was going for a low, ominous angle and also, I don't have ovaries." What does it mean " I was going for a low" in Polish? Becouse I have no idea.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi. Where did you find it? It may mean slightly different things depending on the context. The last part means -- Nie mam jajników. The first part  -- it depends.


----------



## Katsy13

Myślę, że "low" w tym zdaniu określa "angle": "I was going for a low [...] angle". Wtedy to znaczyłoby mniej więcej "Wybrałam/Chciałam uzyskać perspektywę żabią". Nie wiem, czy to pasuje do reszty tekstu, bo nie podałeś zbyt dużo kontekstu.


----------



## LilianaB

What is "perspektywa żabia"? Is it about a skiboarder, or something else?


----------



## Katsy13

No, it's about how you position a camera  I think that pictures will explain it best: https://www.google.pl/search?q=skib...94,d.ZWU&fp=e196960b3a76b77f&biw=1366&bih=704


----------



## LilianaB

How can it be about a camera?   He really has to provide context. Do you mean like an MRI?


----------



## tomcio2416

It is from recent episode of "Psych". One girl said to the other people, that "he hid in a bush when he heard you guys coming because he thought you guys were Bigfoot and he forgot to take his Midol this morning."



Katsy13 said:


> Myślę, że "low" w tym zdaniu określa "angle": "I was going for a low [...] angle". Wtedy to znaczyłoby mniej więcej "Wybrałam/Chciałam uzyskać perspektywę żabią". Nie wiem, czy to pasuje do reszty tekstu, bo nie podałeś zbyt dużo kontekstu.


Dzięki. To raczej pasuje do całości


----------

